# 18 of first 21 games are on the road????



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Apparently, according to a link posted at O-Live, KP was overheard saying that 18 of our first 21 games will be on the road and our opener will be against the Lakers. Can you believe this???!!?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's the link:

http://www.blazersedge.com/2008/8/3/585847/breaking-news-about-the-up#comments


----------



## chazberry1986 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow...if this is true. I'm going to be very dissapointed. After all the torrment and waiting us portland fanshave had to endurr to wait an see Greg Oden. And we only get to see em 3 times outta the first 21 wtf man?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

thats really messed up but if we can come out of that okay then it will be a big advantage when we are fighting to get a playoff spot


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...so is that considered a 3rd, 4th, or 5th+ party story?!?!?! 

Hearsay schmearsay!!!

[I highly doubt there is any validity to the 18/21 road games...]


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Yep, it's the dog days of summer. Ridiculous rumors abound . . .


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

> 18 of our first 21 games will be on the road


That wouldn't be so bad if that weren't the worst of it! I heard a fourth-hand account that due to new "equalization" measures, the Blazers will be playing 51 of their games on the road!



> it's the dog days of summer. Ridiculous rumors abound . . .


Just doing my part to add to the rumor mill. :biggrin:

Gramps...


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

I hope at least we play the Lakers first!!! That would be cool. Snub them off in the first game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

We should find out soon enough.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

18 of first 21 on the road? That's so brutal, not a chance its true.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> 18 of first 21 on the road? That's so brutal, not a chance its true.


If given the opportunity to have 18 out of 21 on the road to start the season, or end the season, I'd go with the start. It leaves 38 out of 61 games *at home* to end the season. I agree with B&B though, it doesn't seem likely that KP would risk a lawsuit by Darius Miles by talking about the schedule.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

18 of 21 will be on the road because we have to travel to play the teams in the new Euro division. 

barfo


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

This may be what Mike Rice meant when he said we'd be ticked off at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

World B. Free said:


> I hope at least we play the Lakers first!!! That would be cool. Snub them off in the first game.


Oden vs Bynum would be fun to watch.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

18 of 21 will be on the road because it will take quite a bit of time to finish moving the Rose Garden up to Seattle. 

barfo


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

18 out of 21 will be on the road because they will play the playoffs first - and the seeding is based on last year's finish order.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well if 18 of 21 are on the road, I can guarantee the NBA is trying to break the Blazers early so they don't have a chance. By the end of those 21 games, the Blazers playoff fate will pretty much be determined.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

18 out of 21 will be on the road because someone at the league office took the name Rose Garden literally and booked it for the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I doubt this is true, because that would be the worst imbalance in the history of the NBA, but I think it would be good news. Get those road games out of the way while Greg and the rest of the Rose Garden Rookies are getting up to speed. After that, you make up for it with a bunch of home games when the team is running well and make a great push into the playoffs.

I would feel bad for the locals, but I'm dislocated and watching on League Pass anyway.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

18 out of 21 will be on the road cause the Rose Garden roof is under construction so they will be able to fit Greg Oden into the building. The Three home games will be open air.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Ridiculous rumor.

First of all, this would be unprecedented.

Second, the NBA would have to be dumber than a box of hammers to conduct business this way. Gee - let's completely take away a team's major revenue stream for the first two months of the season, while at the same time making our in-person entertainment product totally irrelevant in one of our markets in November and December.

The only way this possibly happens is if the Rose Garden somehow has some major event or renovation taking place during that time, which is highly unlikely.

-Pop


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Ridiculous rumor.
> 
> First of all, this would be unprecedented.
> 
> ...


unless they wanted to showcase the city on TV during the better parts of the year.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Look on the bright side...It could mean POR has a bunch of home games down the stretch....

18 of 21 seems pretty ridiculous though....


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Sweet, this means the "story" of the Blazers season will go something like this:

*Part 1 (October-November):* "Boy Oden sure is struggling, he's clearly not 100% right now. I wonder if they rushed him back?"
*Part 2 (December-January):* "Well that awful 10 game losing streak seems to be in the rear view mirror now, the Blazers have rattled off a modest 3 game winning streak at home, but you sure have to wonder if Greg is ever going to be 100%."
*Part 3: (February-March):* "Wow, the last couple of months really showed us something about this young Blazers team, they seem to have finally hit their stride, punctuated by that 9 game winning streak. It sure looks like Oden has finally found his groove and might be close to 100%"
*Part 4 (April):* "Well the Blazers sure came out of nowhere to finish the season at 47 and 35, too bad they did so poorly to start off the season cause it looks like they're going to just miss that 8th and final spot by one game to the surprise team of the Western Conference, the Minnesota Timberwolves. The Blazers sure could have used a fully healthy Oden earlier on."


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol minnesota? lol


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

KingSpeed said:


> Apparently, according to a link posted at O-Live, KP was overheard saying that 18 of our first 21 games will be on the road and our opener will be against the Lakers. Can you believe this???!!?


This can't possibly be true.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

ehizzy3 said:


> lol minnesota? lol


Well, one ridiculous rumor/speculation deserves another.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I don't see the blazers allowing this. Season ticket holders would be very angry due to that fact that they spent money on a product they can't see at all! Especially with Oden and Rudy coming in.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

So Jarrett Jack is still better than Devin Harris, I see?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Portland fans just need to buy up all the tickets in other cities for those 18 games. Then it's like 21 home games in the first 21.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I think this rumor is ridiculous! That would never happen!


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

If there's any grain of truth to this at all (and color me skeptical), I wonder if the person misheard 18 of 21 when the real number is 18 of *31*. That would still be a tough, road-heavy early-season schedule, but not a historically unprecedented, ludicrous one.

SR


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

This story sounds fishy. The Blazers Edge poster named himself Tezi, as in Tease. It's his first post to that board. He claims that Pritchard is out mouthing off about a league secret to some store clerk, who then repeats it to Tease, I mean Tezi.

I have never heard that the NBA schedule is secretly released to teams days before it is to the public. But if, when the schedule is made public, Tezi is right, then my suspicion will prove unfounded. We'll see.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not 18 of 21. I have it on good authority that it is 16 of 24. Not a lot better, but better none the less.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I wish we'd play 41 on the road and then 41 at home.

We'd finish at least 60-21.

I know we'll crush the vastly over-rated Rapers whether we play them at home, Staples, or the streets of Tijuana.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> It's not 18 of 21. I have it on good authority that it is 16 of 24. Not a lot better, but better none the less.


Are you serious? 16 of 24 sucks too.


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

In my opinion, to make the playoffs, we at least have to win half our road games(21-20) and win 75% of our home games(31-10). That would put us at 52 wins.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Can't wait 'til tomorrow!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I just want to see the non-Comcast TV schedule.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll take 18 out of 21 on the road if it means a crapload of home games later in the season. Whatever.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

According to MB's new blog 16 out of 24 seems like the magic number  WOW...



> Wednesday morning the NBA schedule will be released. I've seen it, and was even pouring over it with Kevin Pritchard last week. One word describes the first six weeks of the season- brutal. I don't mean kind of difficult, I mean brutal. You'll understand what I mean when you see it, and I'm sure you'll agree. If this team comes through the *first 24 games* with a record anywhere near .500 it will be remarkable. You think I'm overstating that. Again, you'll see.


source: http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/08/schedule-out-wednesday.html


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I prefer getting all the tough road games out of the way early. That way, we might catch some teams off-guard, or even catch a break with a home-heavy end to the season.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Driew said:


> According to MB's new blog 16 out of 24 seems like the magic number  WOW...
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/08/schedule-out-wednesday.html


I thought this rumor was way out of line but now I'm not so sure. Although 24 games could mean 16 are on the road and 8 are at home. You just dont know the competition we are facing. Not for another 8 hours anyway.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

KingSpeed said:


> Apparently, according to a link posted at O-Live, KP was overheard saying that 18 of our first 21 games will be on the road and our opener will be against the Lakers. Can you believe this???!!?


Its bogus. NBA scheduling doesn't do that for the first 21 games.
2007-08 season - 11 away and 10 home
2006-07 season - 11 away and 10 home
2005-06 season - 11 away and 10 home

Source: ESPN trailblazer schedule stats.

I think the write is smoking some weed.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Nate Dogg said:


> Its bogus. NBA scheduling doesn't do that for the first 21 games.
> 2007-08 season - 11 away and 10 home
> 2006-07 season - 11 away and 10 home
> 2005-06 season - 11 away and 10 home
> ...


According to MB's new blog 16 out of 24 seems like the magic number  WOW...



> Wednesday morning the NBA schedule will be released. I've seen it, and was even pouring over it with Kevin Pritchard last week. One word describes the first six weeks of the season- brutal. I don't mean kind of difficult, I mean brutal. You'll understand what I mean when you see it, and I'm sure you'll agree. If this team comes through the *first 24 games* with a record anywhere near .500 it will be remarkable. You think I'm overstating that. Again, you'll see.


source: http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/08/schedule-out-wednesday.html


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

...maybe the first 24 are against playoff contenders and what not???


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

HAAK72 said:


> ...maybe the first 24 are against playoff contenders and what not???


Except according to Mediocre Man


> It's not 18 of 21. I have it on good authority that it is *16 of 24.* Not a lot better, but better none the less.


THEN Mike Barrett says the following:


> If this team comes through the *first 24 games* with a record anywhere near .500 it will be remarkable. You think I'm overstating that. Again, you'll see.


16 out of 24 vs. first 24 games...see the what I'm getting at? Mediocre man had it on good authority that it's 16 out of 24 on the road. Then to have MB say it's BRUTAL stretch of the first 24 games just proves that Mediocre man is on to something. We could also have our first 24 games against playoff contenders AND play 16 out of 24 if that's what you mean...


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow I just looked at the schedule and I don't think this has ever been done before in the history of the NBA but our first 24 games are all against the Lakers. Ridiculous.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> Wow I just looked at the schedule and I don't think this has ever been done before in the history of the NBA but our first 24 games are all against the Lakers. Ridiculous.


24-0 BABY! :lol:


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

The move to Oklahoma City has completely F'ed the entire schedule structure.


----------

